# 9"+ Rhom Gets An Upgrade!



## Ægir

I got this from Nate at MA about 3 years ago give or take... He was less than 3/4" long (including tail fin!) and a "bonus" when he shipped my Xingu Rhom. I was lucky enough to get this fish on Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets from day 1, and it has helped tons. When I got into saltwater, his tank was moved to a close friends house about 18 months ago (at 4" strong) to make room for my SW tanks... He also grazes on convicts that come from another breeding tank. Didnt have time to directly measure him, during the battle i noticed he is the same length as my hand from piny to thumb stretched out... just about 10" and fills a spaghetti strainer nicely.

His tank is a marineland 120H 60x18x26 with a sump/wetdry

Sorry for the dirty glass, just set this tank up in a 24 hour rush because the 55 gal sprung a leak.



























http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

I will get some better pics and videos once i add substrate and he gets settled in... And i will dig for some pics and vids of the ODB when he was smaller


----------



## the_w8

looking very nice!







Pretty damn good growth for only being 3 years old...Good work!


----------



## MPG

Are those frickin piranhas with frickin laser beams attached to their fricken heads?

Oh nvm, just upgraded the tank size


----------



## impalass

Very good growth and he'll surely have a growth spurt in his new tank.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Beautiful and badass rhom you got there, Egir!...Lovin those red eyes!...He rocks like a ROLLING STONES concert!!!...


----------



## Sanjo Eel

That is a sweet rhom! One hell of a bonus if you ask me


----------



## Ba20

I really like the tank its not offen you see people give adequate tank space for these magnificent fish


----------



## T-wag

he got that big in three years!?!?!? holly smokes man im gonna trying getting my little guys on pellets asap!


----------



## primetime3wise

nice tank and rhom, he'll be livin' large for quite a while in that.


----------



## Ægir

Thanks guys! I try my best to provide an awesome home for him... Maybe in 3 more years he will get an 8 or 10' long tank?

The pellets are the only key to my success so far, not having to deal with fillets and the mess associated makes it far easier (especially for the homeowners) to take care of him.

Had the flu today and yesterday, so the substrate and bigger sump will have to wait.



primetime3wise said:


> nice tank and rhom, he'll be livin' large for quite a while in that.


thanks man!

Your avatar is awesome


----------



## primetime3wise

^thanks, i owe that to member, "PaYaRa_12", that's his awesome rhom and he also made the .gif. his thread about it is on the first page here.

i wish that was my rhom







in fact, i think every member on this forum wishes that were their rhom


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

nicely upgrade he must be happy in bigger tank


----------



## marilynmonroe

Bigger tank is always a plus. Bigger the better for all Rhoms.


----------



## His Majesty

rhom is please as punch with his new home


----------



## Ægir

A few more videos... some quick because it was hard to find a quiet second to film. looks like the embedding feature is working for me again...

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

"He almost reminds me of a tigershark"








http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## Smoke

Amazing growth from 3-4"! That helps me plan the next few years as I have one that's 3-4". Damn that means I gotta get another huge tank







What type of Rhom is that? You mentioned it was shipped with your Xingu, you still got the Xingu? I'd be interested in seeing how he's lookin too.


----------



## Ægir

Smoke said:


> Amazing growth from 3-4"! That helps me plan the next few years as I have one that's 3-4". Damn that means I gotta get another huge tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of Rhom is that? You mentioned it was shipped with your Xingu, you still got the Xingu? I'd be interested in seeing how he's lookin too.


As far as i know, the little guy was captured at the same time my other Rhom was... so it could be a Xingu Rhom, but i cant prove that so hes just a "Rhom" to me. I really wasnt a fan of my Xingu... Super shy, never ate (in the 2 years i had him, would only eat salmon 3 times a year literally) and was the most boring fish ever.

I got rid of the Xingu when I got into saltwater (with 2 or 3 other rhoms i had) but was so attached to him because he accepted pellets, i found him a new home at one of my friends. Its actually kinda neat not seeing him EVERY day, because you really notice size difference. For 3 or 4 months I didnt have time to stop over and check on him, and BAM hes noticeably bigger. His tank for most his life (to this point) was a 55 gal, with 2 large HOB filters, and few water changes because nobody will use the gravel vac, or put their hands in his tank. They keep up on top-offs and watching the temp, and call if anything looks off or something cool happens.

Heres his approx timeline, and his size when i moved him:

6 months in a 10 gal to 1"
6 months in a 33 gal 3"-
2 years in a 55 gal 8-9"

And some way old pics of my other rhoms

only real pic i have of the Xingu:









Rhom i got at 1", grew to 4 or 5 and then mysteriously died


















Sanchezi









I will stop digging now, but... Yeah


----------



## Smoke

Pretty cool stuff. I thought my Xingu was going to be shy and skittish, as I had him in a 20 long for a couple of months and he mainly hid in one corner in the shadows. Recently he started to chase my finger when hungry and would devour food in front of me, then I moved him to his new home and he's now bold as ever and swims all around the place.

It will be cool to see your Rhom reach 17+" to get a good timeline on the growth cycle.


----------



## Ægir

So, moved him again and changed some things... the sump is now a 55 gal tank. Thought I would share a few pics... and he is just shy of 11" now. Almost covers a 5 gal bucket side to side at the bottom!




























And my personal favorite...










Got lots more pics, will upload them and a 1080 HD video later!


----------



## Ægir




----------



## sledge760

Awesome. Nice setup and pics.


----------



## Ægir

Thanks man, heres a few more


----------



## Da' Manster!

Looking good, Bryce!...







....Do you still feed him Hikari gold pellets as the staple in his diet?


----------



## BRUNER247

Very nice!


----------



## Ægir

Thanks guys! Yeah he is still on a combo of hikari pellets and random cichlid feeders... The 55 gal sump has a few jewel cichlids, and jack dempsey hybrids of some sort. so to keep aggression down I just remove the fry and put them in his tank. Some grow, most get eaten before 1"


----------



## rhom15

thats a happy rhom


----------



## Ægir

He is going to be making a move to my new place in the next few weeks... Have been looking for a 125 gal for some extra swimming room while I am at it. As always I will snap more pics and try to get a decent measurement. Just by eye I would say he has put on another inch, and still loving those Hikari pellets.


----------



## Strawberry




----------



## canadianforever

nice rhom once i find my self a place ill be for a few years i think ill add one these to my list of Piranha iama get


----------



## Ægir

Finally moved his tank to my new place, and scored 5 reds off craigslist for super cheap for the "sump" tank. That bucket is 12" across the bottom, and he was slightly bigger.









Trimmed out the stand today with scrap from the last few jobs, mostly knotty alder I previously finished... stained some pine and oak, and birch door skin for the endcaps so it matched. Gotta hinge the lower tank cover, and fill the nail holes.... makes your butt pucker when you are shooting










(sorry about the glare, the front of our place is all huge windows)









Going to build a canopy in the next few weeks for the 120 gal (top tank) and prob get out the GoPro and make a good film of the rhom once the sun goes down and the glare isnt terrible.


----------



## canadianforever

atta girl! lol jk bro hes sweet and nice stand i like that


----------



## Da' Manster!

Very nice, bryce!...


----------

